# Re-opening application



## MMSS (24 Oct 2010)

So the short version of my story is, in 2004-2005 I went through the application process for the CF. Took the aptitude testing, medical, interviews. I was on track for DEO however was subsequently informed that I had failed the medical due to poor vision (nearsighted -6.75 diopters) and my application was closed. Since that time I have completed my degree (BCompSc) and have been working in civilian industry. 

I am now at a point in my life where I can afford laser corrective surgery and I am very interested in doing so. Since I would no longer fail a re-examination would the recruitment centre re-open an application or has too much time elapsed (ie, should I just assume that I am re-applying from scratch)?

If we assume it's a new application from scratch, would my previous application have any bearing on the new one? For example, I had noted Signals as my career path however am now considering MARS or NCS ENG.

Thanks in advance for the kind replies, and also the not-so-kind ones


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Oct 2010)

Although I am not a recruiter, I believe you will be starting a new application 'from scratch." Also, your previous trade choices will not affect what you want to choose in a new application.


----------



## MMSS (24 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I expect the same answer when I speak with the recruiters however I have found it is never a bad idea to bounce ideas off of others who may know more than I do.


----------



## MMSS (14 Nov 2010)

For the record I had my LASIK surgery 4 days ago. Now it's hitting the gym, planning to submit application for end of January.


----------



## MMSS (8 Dec 2010)

Spoke with a pleasant Sgt at the RC in Fredericton. He provided me with the File Transfer form necessary to move my previous application from Halifax to Fredericton as it is the closest RC to my current location. He also asked if I had written the CFAT (I have) so it sounds like I may not need to rewrite it.


----------



## MMSS (10 Mar 2012)

It's been a long journey, with some unexpected delays along the way, but I sent in my new application this morning.


----------



## MMSS (23 Mar 2012)

Mailed in copies of my transcripts and birth certificate on March 11. Got an email this morning that they have been received and are being processed. Baby steps I know, but at least they're in the right direction.


----------



## estoguy (23 Mar 2012)

I'm waiting too... applied last year but some delays prevented me from making the cut last year.  I had refile the application online this time, as opposed to taking it in to my local RC.  Called North Bay the other day, and they are getting geared up to start the reviews of applications received very soon.

Best of luck to both of us!


----------



## MMSS (23 Mar 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> I'm waiting too... applied last year but some delays prevented me from making the cut last year.  I had refile the application online this time, as opposed to taking it in to my local RC.  Called North Bay the other day, and they are getting geared up to start the reviews of applications received very soon.
> 
> Best of luck to both of us!



Good luck, friend. Nice to at least see some progress. What's your desired trade?


----------



## estoguy (23 Mar 2012)

Pilot, Infanty, ACSO... but I'd also be interested in Armour, Artillery and TDO.


----------



## MMSS (23 Mar 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Pilot, Infanty, ACSO... but I'd also be interested in Armour, Artillery and TDO.



Good luck. I'm hoping to go navy myself... MARS, NCS Eng, Logistics were my choices. Based on what I've seen here, NCS Eng and Log are only looking at "ideal" degrees so my B Comp Sc may not cut it - MARS is first choice anyway.


----------



## MMSS (24 Mar 2012)

If anyone's interested, I have also been on a journey to lose weight and increase my strength and stamina. Since last year I am down more than 30lbs and have nearly completed the couch to 5k program - today I ran about 3.3km in 25 minutes, which is amazing for someone who never used to be able to run a single lap of a track without stopping. My goal is to run in a 5k on April 7 (2 weeks away.) Ambitious, I know - but I didn't come this far to half-ass it.


----------



## mmmjon (24 Mar 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> My goal is to run in a 5k on April 7 (2 weeks away.) Ambitious, I know - but I didn't come this far to half-*** it.



Good luck man. You can do it.

When I first got into running, I remember how I could barely run a lap, too. It only took a few weeks for me to be able to run a 5k.
About a year later now, I am hoping to run a 1/2 marathon in May. 

PS: if you have an iPod/iPhone, USE NIKE+. Its incredibly motivating.


----------



## MMSS (25 Mar 2012)

Thanks! I'll have to check that out. Running has definitely gone from agonizing to enjoyable - I may never win a marathon but I really don't want to be that guy who can't keep up with morning PT.


----------



## Trick (9 Apr 2012)

A little off-topic, but what has your experience with the surgery been like? I'm only -1.00 in each eye, but considering it in the future.

Also, I'm another DEO applicant and I submitted my files to NB around the same time you did. Hope they forward our stuff soon!


----------



## MMSS (10 Apr 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> A little off-topic, but what has your experience with the surgery been like? I'm only -1.00 in each eye, but considering it in the future.
> 
> Also, I'm another DEO applicant and I submitted my files to NB around the same time you did. Hope they forward our stuff soon!



Good luck with your application. Hopefully your adventure with the CF doesn't take as long to begin as mine has.

The surgery was a complete success, and has literally changed my life. For most of my life I was helpless without my glasses - most people don't realize that just taking a shower or waking up in the morning means not being able to see until you put them back on. I was always wary of playing sports growing up in case I broke them, so I missed a lot of opportunities. Laser eye surgery is definitely one of those "I can't believe I'm living in the future" technologies, at least for me.


----------



## MMSS (10 May 2012)

Well, we have movement. Just got the notice that they have sent my file to the local CFRC.

"We have received copies of all of the required forms and documents from you.  Your application is ready for processing in accordance with CF Recruiting priorities. "


----------



## jemcgrg (14 May 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Good luck man. You can do it.
> 
> When I first got into running, I remember how I could barely run a lap, too. It only took a few weeks for me to be able to run a 5k.
> About a year later now, I am hoping to run a 1/2 marathon in May.
> ...



I agree. When I was doing the couch-5k I had Nike + going at the same time so it could record my average running speed. The couch-5k is an awesome program though. I completed it about a month ago and two weeks ago I ran 10k on a whim so it works!


----------



## MMSS (14 May 2012)

Yes, I have really been surprised at how well the plan works for a novice runner. Coworker just did a half-marathon on the weekend, not sure when I can aim for that but I'm infinitely closer than I was before I started.


----------



## jemcgrg (15 May 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> Yes, I have really been surprised at how well the plan works for a novice runner. Coworker just did a half-marathon on the weekend, not sure when I can aim for that but I'm infinitely closer than I was before I started.



Yeah the Fredericton half marathon. My friend and I were supposed to walk that to help her prepared for Nijmegen.


----------



## MMSS (19 Jun 2012)

Figured it was about time to check up on my application so I called in to CFRC Fredericton and left a message. Got an email back a few minutes later and a phone call while I was reading the email; a Sgt there said that they started there about a month ago and found that the outgoing staff had a large amount of unprocessed material - "someone dropped the ball" was the way she put it. So I'm glad I called - she said that they are going through the files as they can but since I called she pulled mine right away. I have been summoned to appear within 30 days to complete additional paperwork (history/references I expect) or else they will close my file - so it looks like I'm headed to the city next week. As far as I can tell from reading here and the CFLRS website, there's a BMOQ course in August, but they would have to process my application extremely quickly if I was going to be leaving in 2 months. Not sure if more are planned for the fall or if it would be next year - all I can do is keep pushing on.


----------



## MMSS (25 Jul 2012)

Had my medical today and was told that my vision had gone from V5 to V1. Just need a form filled out and returned by the LASIK place and I will be medically cleared.


----------



## MMSS (20 Aug 2012)

Got confirmation that LASIK MD has faxed the form to CFRC, just waiting for them to open so I can call and confirm receipt (they are closed on Mondays). I believe that I read here that selection for Logistics O is at the end of the month, so if I were to get booked for an interview before that then there's a chance that things could start moving pretty fast. We'll see.


----------



## MMSS (23 Aug 2012)

Spoke with CFRC and got confirmation they received the form and have forwarded my file to Ottawa for review. Also sent the original via mail as requested. Timeframe will vary of course but the Sergeant I spoke with suggested two weeks or so for them to review wouldn't be out of the question. So it was sent on the 17th, been a week, may get it back next week. Not sure If I'll make selection date by month end, but if I have to wait a little longer, so be it.


----------



## MMSS (2 Oct 2012)

Got a voice mail yesterday after I called Friday. They confirmed that my medical file had been returned from Ottawa and I was cleared  I've also been told today that wile LogO is now closed, MARS has reopened, and I should "hear from them shortly". So, things are still moving.


----------



## MMSS (3 Oct 2012)

Shortly indeed - got a call this morning or an interview on the 11th.


----------



## mkil (30 Oct 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> Shortly indeed - got a call this morning or an interview on the 11th.



How did it go?


----------



## MMSS (30 Oct 2012)

Really well! Had a great interview with an RCA Captain. He told me that I had good answers to the questions and that I should be competitive for the trade. Of course there are no guarantees, but he did say that there was a selection for DEO MARS on Nov. 1 and that I should be prepared as "things may move quickly" after that date. CFLRS site shows the next BMOQ starts on Jan. 7 so in the event I am selected, I'll have 2 months or so to make sure I have everything in order.


----------



## mkil (7 Nov 2012)

Woot!!! I saw that you were offered a position today! Congrats buddy! I am so happy for you that after all these years of waiting your aspirations are becoming a reality.

Cheers to a bright future!


----------



## MMSS (7 Nov 2012)

Thanks! Have a lot on my mind right now so sorry for not updating this to anyone who may be following


----------



## secondchance (7 Nov 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MMSS (7 Nov 2012)

secondchance said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!



Thanks!


----------



## MMSS (19 Dec 2012)

Final update: I was sworn in this morning and am now a member of the CF.


----------



## Determined (21 Dec 2012)

Gives hope to those of us still wrestling with the process, and red tape. 
Congrats. I hope you feel awesome about it. It's been one heck of a journey for you. 
I just hope it doesn't take me years though May next year will be a year since I first applied. 
Keep up the physical fitness. Not like you'll have much choice. Love to hear how basic goes. 
Merry Christmas. Nice present.


----------



## MMSS (22 Dec 2012)

Determined said:
			
		

> Gives hope to those of us still wrestling with the process, and red tape.
> Congrats. I hope you feel awesome about it. It's been one heck of a journey for you.
> I just hope it doesn't take me years though May next year will be a year since I first applied.
> Keep up the physical fitness. Not like you'll have much choice. Love to hear how basic goes.
> Merry Christmas. Nice present.



Thanks! It's certainly been a long process, some of that is my fault, some of it isn't, but I knew it was what I wanted so I stuck with it. I am already in the best shape of my life and am *fairly* certain that I shouldn't get sent home due to fitness - RFT is a possibility but I am still working every day to improve.


----------

